# Bay Flats Lodge "Donkey Reds" by Captain Colton



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Captain Colton Knipling*
Fun day today throwing lures! Got out of the boat thinking of trout but that changed quickly when a huge school of reds took over the flat.. Played with them on top water for a while before switching over to a hogie super shad. Finished the day with limits of reds with many overs released and a couple of trout.






Remember, â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.

$412 per person 2 Guests per boat
$275 per person 3 Guests per boat
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat

(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast

Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.

Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.

Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.1 in
Thunderstorms likely, especially during the morning. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.

Monday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in
Cloudy skies early followed by thunderstorms late. Low 78F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.25 in
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.

Tuesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.26 in
Cloudy skies early followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms later during the night. Low 79F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

Synopsis:
A moderate onshore flow early this morning will gradually become a weak onshore flow after sunrise. However, the onshore flow will strengthen again late this afternoon and into tonight. Isolated showers will be possible this morning with greater chances of showers occurring Monday, and especially through mid-week. The end of the workweek looks drier and will feature weak to moderate onshore flow.

Coastal Water Temperature:
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video






See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF â€" Texas Tackle Factory
CCA â€" Texas
Ducks Unlimited â€" Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------

